# Tesla launches $1000 referral program - What if BMW did the same?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have friends, or know anyone that owns a Tesla, you may be hearing them talk fondly about their cars more often. Why, you ask?
Tesla is starting a referral program that aims to benefit both the referrers and new buyers. Some good word of mouth is already a great way to acquire customers, now it comes with a little kick-back.



> Tesla is launching a referral program, where current Tesla owners can create a referral link to share with their friends. Anyone who buys a Tesla via a friend's link will receive a $1,000 discount on a new Model S. (Used models are not included in the program.) On the flip side, those doing the referring will get a $1,000 credit applied to their account, which could be used to buy service, accessories or put toward any future car purchase.


On top of the $1000, those who can talk five of their friends into new Teslas, get an invite to the opening of the Gigafactory in Nevada. If you can bring in ten sales, of course you get the $10k discount, however, you're also eligible to buy a Founders Series Model X. This special Model X is personally inspected by Musk and includes $25k in free options.

Having happy customers work for you, not bad. I don't think BMW has any offers like this in place, but wouldn't it be nice if they did? Nobody would object to getting some extra off the price of a new ride. They would probably need to put a cap on the number of referrals though.

_Source CNet_


----------



## Blackhawks (May 14, 2015)

Title says $100 referral... but the story says $1000.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess I left off a zero.


----------



## Alika808 (Feb 12, 2013)

BMW is an icon car maker and Telsa is a newbie. BMW doesn't need a referral type of advertisement because is very well known car brand.


----------

